# So proud of Lillie



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I've had her a little over 2 1/2 years now, and starting
pretty much the first week, she's been charged by dogs,
mostly little yappy ones. She was attacked last year,
and there's a couple dogs behind a (rickety) fence that
bark and furiously scrape at it and scare her. No way
to avoid that on our walks.

But I had been working with her, and she's gotten pretty
good, mostly by see a dog get treats. I have made sure 
to tell the people at day care she can be leash reactive,
but she always is really good for them.

So my husband and I got a rare few days away, and I took
her in to be boarded. While we were waiting in the office,
a lady came in with this small mixed breed dog and Lillie
was EXCELLENT, no growling, no hackling, relaxed interest
in this VERY good little dog, he didn't make a peep, it was
tails waving and all. Mom was on her way to work so just 
handed off "Sebastian" to the employee and left. Employee 
and I finished up, he scoops up Sebastian, takes Lillie's 
leash and away they go. I was trying not to let on how
sort of surprised I was because that little dog was right
over her head, and Lillie could have jumped at him or
whatever.

Then, when I went to pick her up this morning, there were
2 families with small dogs who were jumping on kids and 
shelves and whatever, kids screaming, and here comes my girl,
right out, take her over to sit at the counter while I pay, all
this commotion and these people are all starting to stop and
look at her, sitting quietly and behaving. She was a very
good representative of our breed, and made her momma very
proud!

:wub:


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

You should be proud!! Good work. It does pay off!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wonderful!You must be super proud!


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Super Star!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and your Lillie. Great work both of you. Its so great to see them all that traing pay off. Treats for Lillie.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding! I may need you to come and work with Mayhem for me!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

^ Ha-ha have treats, will travel! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Aw, good girl, Lillie!


----------



## DMS92 (May 11, 2015)

awesome good job Lillie and lillie's mom!


----------

